
Micropay.Rocks – a new micropayment platform - datashovel
https://medium.com/@datashovel/micropay-rocks-dd311f1e6bfa
======
dang
This can't be a Show HN until people can actually play with the software (so
we've taken "Show HN" out of the title), but it's still a good article.

~~~
datashovel
Thank you for the clarification. I will keep that in mind for future
submissions.

------
curiousjorge
beginning to see lot of domains with .rocks

it's easy to remember I find. like I was looking for react examples and came
across react.rocks, I wouldn't have rememb

~~~
elcct
rocks are really frozen balls

